

Minus Firefox and Chrome Extension - mindotus
http://blog.minus.com/2011/10/05/minus-firefox-and-chrome-extension/

======
mindotus
Direct Chrome link:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kgphklnbopgbelmcam...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kgphklnbopgbelmcambccnaecijlnhno)

Direct Firefox link: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/minus-
share-s...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/minus-share-
simply/versions/)

------
itsnotluck
Thanks, good job on the FF plugin.

------
alexlin
awesome possum. definitely been waiting for the chrome extension.

------
namslam
this is sweet! nicely done

